# World Map of Penis Size



## madimoff

Couldn't get this to load so I can't vouch for contents - saw it on another forum - but I believe the title says it all!!

World map of The Penis Size Worldwide (country) by Country - TargetMap



nb I hope it's not against forum rules to post this kind of link?


----------



## Trenton

South Korea 3.8 inches? That is very small.

Almost all Asian countries seem to have very small penises with all of them falling under 5 inches.

USA is only at 5. Wowza

My husband is from Bolivia...6.5 inches on average 

Congo...7.1 inches


----------



## madimoff

The link obviously works!! Downside - I STILL haven't seen the stuff myself


----------



## greenpearl

I bet all the men on TAM are calculating and measuring again! I am doing the math too! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I am quite happy with mine! Bolivia Yeah! :smthumbup:


----------



## michzz

I'm just glad that my time in the Congo has paid off.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

And now, yet another reason why Sweden kicks the crap out o' Norway.


----------



## Trenton

Brennan said:


> And now, yet another reason why Sweden kicks the crap out o' Norway.


And the U.S.A. :rofl:


----------



## OOE

And why exactly did you post this in the mens' clubhouse?

I wonder what would happen if someone posted a "world map of boob sizes" in the women's section.


----------



## Trenton

OOE, I googled to see if there was one but could not find one.

Penis size is irrelevant (unless you live in South Korea apparently--I kid, I kid!). I always thought the average size was 7 inches so I'm a bit surprised by the low average numbers.

A map on boob size would not bother me.


----------



## Trenton

michzz said:


> I'm just glad that my time in the Congo has paid off.


TOO FUNNY! :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

greenpearl said:


> I bet all the men on TAM are calculating and measuring again! I am doing the math too!


A co-worker just asked me why I was carrying my ruler into the bathroom.

Figured it was better than the cafeteria...


----------



## greenpearl

Why don't we just tell the men our cup size? 

:rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

nice777guy said:


> A co-worker just asked me why I was carrying my ruler into the bathroom.
> 
> Figured it was better than the cafeteria...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I asked my husband how big his is! And I made sure I heard the right number!


----------



## nice777guy

greenpearl said:


> Why don't we just tell the men our cup size?
> 
> :rofl:


Should be part of your signature line!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> A co-worker just asked me why I was carrying my ruler into the bathroom.
> 
> Figured it was better than the cafeteria...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Also, a map of boob size wouldn't bother me a bit. Pretty proud of the twins.


----------



## nice777guy

nice777guy said:


> A co-worker just asked me why I was carrying my ruler into the bathroom.
> 
> Figured it was better than the cafeteria...


Will have to wait until I get home - only have a 12 inch ruler here!!!

Trying to trace my incredibly white-anglo-saxon / German last name back to Africa and the Congo somehow!


----------



## greenpearl

nice777guy said:


> Should be part of your signature line!!!


Will I get myself banned again? 

Last time I was banned because I was asking men on TAM about their sizes! 

My husband laughed out loudly when he heard that I was banned for doing this kind of silly thing! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

nice777guy said:


> Will have to wait until I get home - only have a 12 inch ruler here!!!
> 
> Trying to trace my incredibly white-anglo-saxon / German last name back to Africa and the Congo somehow!


It is not a good thing when the size is too big! 

They can't get in! 

:sleeping:


----------



## nice777guy

I can't click on this link from work - I have pictured in my head a map of the world showing pictures of different sized penis's all over the globe!!!

Would hope you won't get banned for this one GP! As long as you aren't claiming you did all the research!


----------



## nice777guy

Brennan said:


> And now, yet another reason why Sweden kicks the crap out o' Norway.


:rofl:


----------



## Trenton

nice777guy said:


> A co-worker just asked me why I was carrying my ruler into the bathroom.
> 
> Figured it was better than the cafeteria...


:rofl:


----------



## Trenton

greenpearl said:


> It is not a good thing when the size is too big!
> 
> They can't get in!
> 
> :sleeping:


Come on though...even 7 inches isn't too big! :rofl:


----------



## Trenton

This thread needs pics...where's AC when you need her?!


----------



## michzz

Trenton said:


> Come on though...even 7 inches isn't too big! :rofl:


Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> Come on though...even 7 inches isn't too big! :rofl:


He said his 12 inch ruler isn't long enough! 

:rofl:

He has a snake! 

:rofl:


----------



## Trenton

Yes, that's too big! My cervix is crying just thinking about it. haha


----------



## chillymorn

I think most women are more interested in wallet size.


how about a map of the horniest women.or vagina size
theres something that bigger is not usually better.


----------



## Trenton

michzz said:


> Where there's a will there's a way.


They should have done circumference too. In penis land, fatter is better! I'd go for a fat 5 inches over a skinny 12 inches any day.

I can't believe I just typed that seriously. :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

Somewhere a clueless travel agent is very puzzled by the sudden onslaught of women calling about vacations to the Congo...

Do you think the Congo puts this on their tourism brochures???


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> Come on though...even 7 inches isn't too big! :rofl:


I just remember I had to go to the bathroom all the time after the first my husband did me!

It took me quite a few times to get used to him! 

I am Chinese, you know! Petite!


----------



## Trenton

greenpearl said:


> I just remember I had to go to the bathroom all the time after the first my husband did me!
> 
> It took me quite a few times to get used to him!
> 
> I am Chinese, you know! Petite!


I now understand better why you married a Canadian!


----------



## nice777guy

Star said:


> 12" ruler!!??? lol so funny
> 
> Come on NG just own up you're not from the US but Southern Korea!!
> 
> I suppose now is a good time to say the old "It's not the size of the boat but the motion in the ocean" line??


Or how about "size doesn't matter..."???

Maybe I'll MOVE to South Korea!!! Its all relative, right??

- BORN IN THE USA!!!


----------



## nice777guy

Trenton said:


> I now understand better why you married a Canadian!


OUCH!!!

Don't make 'em mad - they'll stop mailing us cheap Viagra!!!


----------



## nice777guy

Trenton said:


> In penis land, fatter is better


:rofl:

Penis Land!!! The new theme park located in the heart of the Congo!!!


----------



## Trenton

Too funny!


----------



## Trenton

Great Adventure should rename the American Scream Machine to the Congo Scream Machine!


----------



## reachingshore

World map of Average Breast Cup Size in the World by Country - TargetMap




chillymorn said:


> I think most women are more interested in wallet size.


I swear I have a piggy bank in a shape of a smiling penis :rofl:


----------



## Trenton

Wow reaching!

Strangely Asian countries have the smallest boobs too? 

But Russia...man...what's up with that?
:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

Trenton said:


> I'd go for a fat 5 inches over a skinny 12 inches any day.


:rofl:

I think THAT should be your new tagline!

I'm picturing bumper stickers, T-shirts, shot glasses, etc.,

A Fat Five line of condoms...

:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

OK - IF its possible to be REMOTELY serious for a minute - I would never let anyone get near me with a ruler. I just don't want to know.

Its like how much money you make. No matter how much you know you're better off than some, and envious of others.

But women have to know their size unless they don't wear a bra...


----------



## Trenton

nice777guy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I think THAT should be your new tagline!
> 
> I'm picturing bumper stickers, T-shirts, shot glasses, etc.,
> 
> A Fat Five line of condoms...
> 
> :rofl:


I know right...I could write a biography too...the empire I created from The Fat Five.


----------



## Trenton

nice777guy said:


> OK - IF its possible to be REMOTELY serious for a minute - I would never let anyone get near me with a ruler. I just don't want to know.
> 
> Its like how much money you make. No matter how much you know you're better off than some, and envious of others.
> 
> But women have to know their size unless they don't wear a bra...


Well if you're gripping from time to time you have to have a pretty good idea. If you need two hands, you're from the Congo. If you need one hand you're from the states. If you only need to use your thumb and pointer finger, you're from South Korea. 

That's about as serious as I can get with this topic. Sowry.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Penis Land!!! The new theme park located in the heart of the Congo!!!


The log ride is their star attraction.


----------



## nice777guy

Trenton said:


> Well if you're gripping from time to time you have to have a pretty good idea. If you need two hands, you're from the Congo. If you need one hand you're from the states. If you only need to use your thumb and pointer finger, you're from South Korea.
> 
> That's about as serious as I can get with this topic. Sowry.


I think my wife and I must have unusually large hands - and fingers - and thumbs....!!! At least that's my story!!!


----------



## nice777guy

Brennan said:


> The log ride is their star attraction.


Ride the Log Ride!!! Guaranteed to get you wet!!!


----------



## Trenton

Good story! I'm going to go back to dreaming about my fat five empire for a moment. I am thinking I can create a secret fan shake for the Fat Five Club. Instead of a High Five, it can be called the Fat Five. Still trying to work out the details though because guys whipping out their fat five to slap one another doesn't sit well with me visually. lol


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

nice777guy said:


> Ride the Log Ride!!! Guaranteed to get you wet!!!


I just choked on ice, damnit!


----------



## nice777guy

Need someone to start posting a bunch of obscenities in another forum/section - to distract the moderators...


----------



## michzz

Brennan said:


> I just choked on ice, damnit!


Wouldn't a popsicle have been more appropriate?


----------



## Trenton

Why? What are you going to do? Submit a picture entry into the fat five club? It's not available yet, I'm working on it. Keep it in your pants! Sheesh.

:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

We're all going to get banned...and I'm afraid some of us might be going straight to hell as well!


----------



## Fordsvt

Well-I'm above average for Canada at just over 7'' for me. 
I guess life isn't that bad!!! LOL


----------



## Trenton

You have a point *snicker*


----------



## nice777guy

New condom sizes:

The Fat Five

The Skinny Twelve

The Congo


----------



## chillymorn

nice777guy said:


> New condom sizes:
> 
> The Fat Five
> 
> The Skinny Twelve
> 
> The Congo


you forgot petite for the south koreans


----------



## Halien

Whatever size it is, its a guarantee that when the doctor pulls out the knife for the vasectomy, standing beside the beautiful nurse who just checked your shave, it'll be smaller. Heck, it'll literally be retreating. The opposite theroem is that it is only longer when you're wearing the loose shorts and the doctor says "take off your pants and walk down the hall for an x-ray".


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> you forgot petite for the south koreans


That would be the "Frightened Turtle".


----------



## madimoff

To those who thought it unfair to post this in the clubhouse, I'm sorry  (would it have sat right in the Ladies Lounge:rofl

To those who made me laugh out loud: Penis Land and CondomSize you know who you are: Yay!!!!!

To mods: ban anyone on this thread particularly the OP? I'd rather you didn't pretty please
And to internet providers in these 'ere parts: I STILL haven't seen the beeping stats:lol:


----------



## Amplexor

madimoff said:


> To mods: ban anyone on this thread particularly the OP? I'd rather you didn't pretty please


The mods have no problem with the length or girth of this thread.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

mommy22 said:


> Just don't start sharing sizes... Some of us would like to remain in the dark on certain things. LOL!


That was funny!!

I didn't think any of your guys were going to ban her. She posted some interesting data. 
And no, no sizes of pics were posted and Trenton just began her start up venture.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> The mods have no problem with the length or girth of this thread.


:rofl::rofl:

Once again, the Academy Award goes to you.


----------



## nice777guy

Amplexor said:


> The mods have no problem with the length or girth of this thread.


:rofl:

Are you sure it meets everyone's criteria???



Even if we don't get banned, I'm still concerned that Hell may be an option ever since GP pointed out that Christ was a moderator...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Don't you mean "meats", NG?


----------



## Trenton

The funniest part of this whole thread is on Page 3 when NG actually tries to take the topic seriously.

Amp...too funny!!!!


----------



## greenpearl

nice777guy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Are you sure it meets everyone's criteria???
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we don't get banned, I'm still concerned that Hell may be an option ever since GP pointed out that Christ was a moderator...


:rofl:

Christ is a good man!

There is no hell! 

Let's just laugh at men's penises!


----------



## Trenton

greenpearl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Christ is a good man!
> 
> There is no hell!
> 
> Let's just laugh at men's penises!


They are sort of weird looking come to think of it.
:rofl:


----------



## Conrad

You have to consider them "in context"


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> They are sort of weird looking come to think of it.
> :rofl:


We are having a good time in this thread! 

Thank madimoff!


----------



## greenpearl

Conrad said:


> You have to consider them "in context"


Another man appeared, I thought most of the men were scared away by us vultures!


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> The funniest part of this whole thread is on Page 3 when NG actually tries to take the topic seriously.
> 
> Amp...too funny!!!!


He said he didn't measure his! Do you believe that?

I doubt it!

:rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> I now understand better why you married a Canadian!


Since our first time, I have been going back to him all the time!


----------



## Trenton

I read this thread with a big grin on my face and let out a laugh every now and then which tells me I really like penises or I really like making fun of them...maybe a little of both. haha

NG I believe when he says he's never measured but I'm betting he goes home and measures the circumference. lol


----------



## Conrad

greenpearl said:


> Another man appeared, I thought most of the men were scared away by us vultures!


As long as there aren't any woodpeckers.


----------



## Trenton

hahahahahaha


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> I read this thread with a big grin on my face and let out a laugh every now and then which tells me I really like penises or I really like making fun of them...maybe a little of both. haha
> 
> NG I believe when he says he's never measured but I'm betting he goes home and measures the circumference. lol


It says that we are a bunch of horny women! 

I had sex with a man whose penis is as big as my middle finger, VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERY SLIM. I could still cum though!


----------



## greenpearl

Conrad said:


> As long as there aren't any woodpeckers.


What can they do to a man's penis? :scratchhead::rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Conrad, you are a riot!!

And yes, NG has measured. ALL guys have at some point in their life. They probably keep a "growth chart" from the time they are 13 on the back of the bathroom door the way us Mom's keep a chart to see how tall Jimmy has gotten.


----------



## Trenton

GP....EWWWWWWWW!

I have to ask. Was he Asian?


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> GP....EWWWWWWWW!
> 
> I have to ask. Was he Asian?


Yes, Chinese! 

I heard after you had a big one, you can't have anything smaller than that!

I guess a small one has to swim in my pool now! :rofl:


----------



## Trenton

I think that's why they invented rulers actually...


----------



## Trenton

greenpearl said:


> Yes, Chinese!
> 
> I heard after you had a big one, you can't have anything smaller than that!
> 
> I guess a small one has to swim in my pool now! :rofl:


 
I have no idea what your pool is but I think I'm supposed to and I'm not sure I want to. :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

So does this mean us ladies need to have a sign like amusement parks have: "You must be this tall to ride this ride" but we change one word.


----------



## Trenton

Brennan said:


> So does this mean us ladies need to have a sign like amusement parks have: "You must be this tall to ride this ride" but we change one word.


...and we create a hole they have to stick it in to measure circumference of course...


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> I have no idea what your pool is but I think I'm supposed to and I'm not sure I want to. :rofl:



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trenton

I just found a tag line for my Fat Five condom line...
"For men who put the cum in circumference"


----------



## greenpearl

Brennan said:


> So does this mean us ladies need to have a sign like amusement parks have: "You must be this tall to ride this ride" but we change one word.


If they have to swim, they feel frustrated and we feel frustrated too.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

I do have to say, I clicked on the first link and it had it broken down by country and then centimetres and inches. I got that. The second link was the boob chart. It had the same format with country but then it just said 1, 2 or 4. I was like 1 and 4?! Then I saw the color coding at the top and the numbers represented cup size. Whew, for a brief moment I thought that wow, 1 breast is the average in the Bahamas? and four in Austria?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trenton said:


> ...and we create a hole they have to stick it in to measure circumference of course...


Kind of like how the Pampered Chef sells those pasta measuring holes?


----------



## Trenton

Too funny Brennan...I had a similar thought pattern. Although I was confused and thought they were breaking it down as to how many normal sized boobies you could get from a pair of boobies in each country.


----------



## Trenton

Brennan said:


> Kind of like how the Pampered Chef sells those pasta measuring holes?


Exactly like that! LOL


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trenton said:


> I just found a tag line for my Fat Five condom line...
> "For men who put the cum in circumference"


Damnit Trenton!!! Can you give a girl a warning before taking a sip and clicking? 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

YOU should be working in advertising, not your husband!


----------



## Trenton

He's the artist...he'll have this designed, packaged and produced in no time. When your man is packing a Fat Five condom you can thank NG & me.

Seriously, too freaking funny.


----------



## Trenton

greenpearl said:


> If they have to swim, they feel frustrated and we feel frustrated too.


What is with all these swimming references?! I'm so confused?! Is there a moat to test their stamina before they reach the sign to get on the ride?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

If he is packing a Fat Five condom I will not be thanking anyone. I will be using the Robobit on him. He's been snipped.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trenton said:


> What is with all these swimming references?! I'm so confused?! Is there a moat to test their stamina before they reach the sign to get on the ride?


Is there a new slang word for vagina I am unaware of? The English Channel perhaps?


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> What is with all these swimming references?! I'm so confused?! Is there a moat to test their stamina before they reach the sign to get on the ride?


I just mean now my varjee is big, too big for a small fish, it has to swim. It doesn't like small fish anymore! 

Are you still confused? 

You never had small fish, so you don't know!


----------



## Trenton

HAHAHAHAHA GP! I get it now!


----------



## Trenton

Brennan...a thread on penis length and the Robobbit was brought into the conversation?! Uh Oh....


----------



## Trenton

Brennan said:


> Is there a new slang word for vagina I am unaware of? The English Channel perhaps?


:rofl:

Seriously, TAM should publish this stuff to raise funds!

I'm content in knowing I will never swim across the English Channel nor have any desire to do so. If this thread were about vaginas I'm sure we could all agree that roast beef and tacos is not all that pretty even if it tastes good.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trenton said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Seriously, TAM should publish this stuff to raise funds!
> 
> I'm content in knowing I will never swim across the English Channel nor have any desire to do so. If this thread were about vaginas I'm sure we could all agree that roast beef and tacos is not all that pretty even if it tastes good.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Don't forget oysters!


----------



## Draguna

Heh, women talking about this stuff. Always a hoot. Thanks for making me laugh guys and gals. 

As for me, being African had some effect and for my gf, being 3/8th Dutch influenced her too. But only in that department it seems as she is a tiny 1.59m (5'3"/5'4") woman. Yes, for the Dutch it is small.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock

OK, how many times does one have to spit coffee out there nose to know they should put the cup down while reading a thread on penis size? 1, 2, ....Yup THREE HAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## woodstock

Trenton said:


> I just found a tag line for my Fat Five condom line...
> "For men who put the cum in circumference"


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh crap make that 4 times!!!!!! Put DOWN the coffee!!!!!


----------



## AniversaryFight

OOE said:


> And why exactly did you post this in the mens' clubhouse?
> 
> I wonder what would happen if someone posted a "world map of boob sizes" in the women's section.


I was also thinking the same. At leaast mine is quite close to the highest. I am black 

Well someone should also measure countries vagina sizes 
Which country will win? 

Can a human hands and legs get in to the largest one? lol...grosss


It is funny that larget penis got thumbs up but not vagina


----------



## greenpearl

AniversaryFight said:


> I was also thinking the same. At leaast mine is quite close to the highest. I am black
> 
> Well someone should also measure countries vagina sizes
> Which country will win?
> 
> Can a human hands and legs get in to the largest one? lol...grosss
> 
> 
> It is funny that larget penis got thumbs up but not vagina


Tight vagina gets thumbs up! 

Don't you men think like that?


----------



## AniversaryFight

Big thumbs UP!


----------



## AniversaryFight

greenpearl said:


> Tight vagina gets thumbs up!
> 
> Don't you men think like that?


Is like math rule.

Big penis is inversely proportional to Vagina. Thumbs UP!

Therefore, Tight Vagina -> Big thumbs UP! 
We love tight Vagina, keep on worn our penis(es)


----------



## Syrum

OOE said:


> And why exactly did you post this in the mens' clubhouse?
> 
> I wonder what would happen if someone posted a "world map of boob sizes" in the women's section.


Maybe she thought the men would find it interesting?

Women have their bodies scrutinized all the time!

Luckily for me my fiance is American and above average.


----------



## greenpearl

AniversaryFight said:


> Is like math rule.
> 
> Big penis is inversely proportional to Vagina. Thumbs UP!
> 
> Therefore, Tight Vagina -> Big thumbs UP!
> We love tight Vagina, keep on worn our penis(es)


Lets put it like this, 

Big fish, small pond, GREAT! 

Big fish, big pond, OK!

Small fish, small pond, OK!

Small fish, big pond, too much room for swimming!


----------



## greenpearl

Syrum said:


> Maybe she thought the men would find it interesting?
> 
> Women have their bodies scrutinized all the time!
> 
> Luckily for me my fiance is American and above average.


There are too many different races in the United States, we can't just focus on the country. 

I am sure the Caucasians have big sizes!


----------



## AniversaryFight

greenpearl said:


> Lets put it like this,
> 
> Big fish, small pond, GREAT!
> 
> Big fish, big pond, OK!
> 
> Small fish, small pond, OK!
> 
> Small fish, big pond, too much room for swimming!


Big fish, small pond, GREAT! 




By the way, here is corrections for my maths rule:

Big penis is proportional to small vagina -> Thumbs UP!

Big Vagina is inversely proportional to any sizes -> Thumbs DOWN!


I guess women with LARGE XXXL Vagina should consider special operation to reduce the ends to tighten as men struggle for penis enlargement. FARE game


----------



## greenpearl

AniversaryFight said:


> Big fish, small pond, GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, here is corrections for my maths rule:
> 
> Big penis is proportional to small vagina -> Thumbs UP!
> 
> Big Vagina is inversely proportional to any sizes -> Thumbs DOWN!
> 
> 
> I guess women with LARGE XXXL Vagina should consider special operation to reduce the ends to tighten as men struggle for penis enlargement. FARE game


Finally a man is taking shot at us! 

Remember, us women won't like it when men make jokes like this! 

Angry........................................

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AniversaryFight

Countries largest vagins:

......


----------



## AniversaryFight

greenpearl said:


> Finally a man is taking shot at us!
> 
> Remember, us women won't like it when men make jokes like this!
> 
> Angry........................................
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Ohh am sorry let me put it this way
Countries largest vagins:

A -> 2 inches circumference 5 inches length
C -> 5 inches circumference 9 inches ength
D -> 6 inches circumference 10 inches ength
D -> 10 inches circumference 10 inches ength gross LOL


----------



## greenpearl

AniversaryFight said:


> Countries largest vagins:
> 
> ......


Where do you get all this information! 

Are you a gynecologist?


----------



## greenpearl

We become big because we give birth to children! 

It is loving and sacrificing of us women! 

Men have to respect us for that!


----------



## AniversaryFight

Also men who have small penises are born like that, they should also be respected and not to be laughed !

I am not gynecologist, I am engineer, I just made up for fun..
In order for women to deserve a respect have to give a respect and vise versa!


----------



## greenpearl

I am joking! 

You thought I was really mad?

Men and women should respect each other! :smthumbup:


----------



## AniversaryFight

greenpearl said:


> I am joking!
> 
> You thought I was really mad?
> 
> Men and women should respect each other! :smthumbup:


Thumbs UP


----------



## Halien

Syrum said:


> Maybe she thought the men would find it interesting?
> 
> Women have their bodies scrutinized all the time!
> 
> Luckily for me my fiance is American and above average.


I think the question might have been asked because of the relative unfairness in asking the opposite question of women, actually. Especially if you asked it in the ladies forum. Its not politically correct, and made even more demeaning when you consider child-birth.

Even as a guy who was pretty confident down there, been in relationships where the nagging question was whether you would have to choose sides after childbirth.

Sorry - couldn't resist.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Funny - but my husband and I thought he was an 'average' USA guy until we ventured into swinging last year.

Come to find out - he's wayyyyy above average.

No average on the map comes even close.

Congo and add 2+.

Now, can you guys understand WHY I'm trying to work things out?? HA HA HA


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Oh, and BTW - I'm a 40DD.

Not ashamed of it and proud of it!

Go ahead and post that boob-map.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

AniversaryFight said:


> Also men who have small penises are born like that, they should also be respected and not to be laughed !
> 
> I am not gynecologist, I am engineer, I just made up for fun..
> In order for women to deserve a respect have to give a respect and vise versa!


True.

Women with small boobs can get implants.

Men can't get a penis implant to increase size.

They can get an implant to get it up but not to make it bigger.

Sad, but true.


----------



## woodstock

greenpearl said:


> We become big because we give birth to children!
> 
> It is loving and sacrificing of us women!
> 
> Men have to respect us for that!


No, they just come up with new plastic surgery that can correct the natural change for their own enjoyment  HAAAA

Screw conforming to them, lets come up with a female friend plastic surgery for men to conform to our post chidbirth size  

That's WAY more fun for us


----------



## woodstock

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> True.
> 
> Women with small boobs can get implants.
> 
> Men can't get a penis implant to increase size.
> 
> They can get an implant to get it up but not to make it bigger.
> 
> Sad, but true.


only because we need more women on the research and development front of plastic surgery! THEN we will get more options to put on men for their wee wees


----------



## Trenton

If we're really getting into it, anatomy is far more complex than length, shape and circumference. You could have a perfect match yet be with a man who can't last more than a few minutes or a woman who doesn't naturally lube the area as much as needed for comfortable play. You have hormones that can make it hard for either/or to orgasm. There are emotional, cultural and physical limitation for both sexes that can make sexual enjoyment difficult. 

The list goes on and on and on...which is why it's great to laugh at these things based upon the surface, shallow viewpoint. It is funny! If we can't laugh at ourselves we're in big trouble!

There is nothing we could discuss anatomically that I couldn't laugh about on either men or women!

Fat Five for the win!!!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Trenton said:


> If we're really getting into it, anatomy is far more complex than length, shape and circumference. You could have a perfect match yet be with a man who can't last more than a few minutes or a woman who doesn't naturally lube the area as much as needed for comfortable play. You have hormones that can make it hard for either/or to orgasm. There are emotional, cultural and physical limitation for both sexes that can make sexual enjoyment difficult.
> 
> The list goes on and on and on...which is why it's great to laugh at these things based upon the surface, shallow viewpoint. It is funny! If we can't laugh at ourselves we're in big trouble!
> 
> There is nothing we could discuss anatomically that I couldn't laugh about on either men or women!
> 
> Fat Five for the win!!!


Yeah, but I have to say, from experience, that once you go Congo and up, it's hard to go back. 

Fat Nine for the win!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## greenpearl

We have to look for something to entertain ourselves. Life can be boring if we don't laugh! 

But some people might get offended, I guess I have to be careful with my jokes!


----------



## Trenton

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Yeah, but I have to say, from experience, that once you go Congo and up, it's hard to go back.
> 
> Fat Nine for the win!!! :smthumbup:


I'd say my husband is about 6 - 7 and I've never ever had a complaint. Sometimes I think I seriously love his penis more than him...hahahaha

There are even times when we do doggie style and it is painful, like he's hitting my cervix. So I guess it depends on how the two people in the relationship fit with one another overall.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Trenton said:


> I'd say my husband is about 6 - 7 and I've never ever had a complaint. Sometimes I think I seriously love his penis more than him...hahahaha
> 
> There are even times when we do doggie style and it is painful, like he's hitting my cervix. So I guess it depends on how the two people in the relationship fit with one another overall.


I've had the same issue - but, nothing like that full feeling.

Yeah, sometimes I think I'm more in love with his package too.

Anyone else for me - it's like putting a toothpick in a bucket (hope the moderators let this one fly).


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> I'd say my husband is about 6 - 7 and I've never ever had a complaint. Sometimes I think I seriously love his penis more than him...hahahaha
> 
> There are even times when we do doggie style and it is painful, like he's hitting my cervix. So I guess it depends on how the two people in the relationship fit with one another overall.


Sometimes my husband jokes about the same thing, 

he says I love his penis more than I love him, 

or I love him because of his penis and body! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

The drawback of a big penis: Anal sex is too painful!


----------



## Halien

Trenton said:


> ...yet be with a man who can't last more than a few minutes or a woman who doesn't naturally lube the area as much as needed for comfortable play. !!!


Why can't I quit coming back to this thread?? Because I was hoping someone would finally mention this.

To my wife and myself, this is the holy grail. She has no problem in the lube department, and I like the act better than the outcome. Thats why we take the three day weekends in the bedroom pretty regularly, even after two decades of marriage. And that's how I keep the six pack abs.


----------



## woodstock

Been to the congo via a mutant italian and all I can say is... OUCH you have GOT to be kidding!!!!!! I hear tell the baby bro was well... BIGGER OUCH!!!!!! LMAO

I will take well suited to over endowed any day!!!!


----------



## michzz

Thoughts

"Good enough for government work" is the phrase that comes to mind.

And 

While a guy can be measured with a ruler, I think that wouldn't be as accurate for the ladies. Maybe echolocation?

You know, like being at the Grand Canyon and shouting out: "hellooooo, down there!" You count seconds before the echo returns?


----------



## swedish

The bra-less treadmill test would be a good measure:

Small - No change when running

Medium - Notice a bounce and slight discomfort in the face

Large - Holding the twins for dear life to avoid a black eye


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

woodstock said:


> Been to the congo via a mutant italian and all I can say is... OUCH you have GOT to be kidding!!!!!! I hear tell the baby bro was well... BIGGER OUCH!!!!!! LMAO
> 
> I will take well suited to over endowed any day!!!!


Guess it depends on the size of the bucket.

I'm covered...


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

swedish said:


> The bra-less treadmill test would be a good measure:
> 
> Small - No change when running
> 
> Medium - Notice a bounce and slight discomfort in the face
> 
> Large - Holding the twins for dear life to avoid a black eye


Even a sports bra doesn't work for me - need about three of them and still hold on for dear life.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

michzz said:


> Thoughts
> 
> "Good enough for government work" is the phrase that comes to mind.
> 
> And
> 
> While a guy can be measured with a ruler, I think that wouldn't be as accurate for the ladies. Maybe echolocation?
> 
> You know, like being at the Grand Canyon and shouting out: "hellooooo, down there!" You count seconds before the echo returns?


:rofl:

Or if you need a board strapped to your a** with a rope to keep from falling in?


----------



## AniversaryFight

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> True.
> 
> Women with small boobs can get implants.
> 
> Men can't get a penis implant to increase size.
> 
> They can get an implant to get it up but not to make it bigger.
> 
> Sad, but true.


I have been met women with implants im my previous relationships. I can tell you
1. By just knowing it is implant it reduces its value big time.
2. When you touch the implant boobs you feel like there is something weird in the boob, it is not good feeling to touch them honestly. 
3. Looking at those scars down there is a turn on.
I have never enjoyed implants boobs.

For those women with big boobs but have already breast feeding, they are loose. Not as good as before, Period!

So you were just concentrated with boobs. Have you thought that some women have ugly vagina, shrunk with ugly lips. Women vagina differ so much, some are pretty some are gross. What can you do with the XXL vagina. Can women have vagina implant?

I know some women go for operation to reconstruct their vaginas...see

Sad, but true!

We men respect you women so much and suck all those things we find it them gross just because we understand what women are going through and still going down there as lick them. So women should appreciate that we do not discuss and laugh about your vaginas and boobs and we still love and apreciate other things you do for us. 

Therefore women have to RESPECT MEN with small penises and we will keep on respecting women with gross vaginas and boobs!!! If we will start talking about them,I bet women will never want a man to look their vaginas anymore.

I am blessed to have XXL penis, but I am talking on behalf of all men having small penises. Is not their fault same as women with ugly vaginas...not their fault as well! Luckily my wife got everything pretty. 

For any man out there who have small penis, don't get offended by the laugh of some women. Be confident as you can still satisfy your women by manning up, be dominant plus be creative and unselfish in bed. Be a good lover and still will make a woman go wild. Guarantee!

We men know some women have their issues down there as well, but we are trying to be nice and adore them. If they knew the truth...


----------



## AniversaryFight

woodstock said:


> No, they just come up with new plastic surgery that can correct the natural change for their own enjoyment  HAAAA
> 
> Screw conforming to them, lets come up with a female friend plastic surgery for men to conform to our post chidbirth size
> 
> That's WAY more fun for us


WE ALREADY KNOW!


Have you thought that some women have ugly vagina, shrunk with ugly lips. Women vagina differ so much, some are pretty some are gross. What can you do with the XXL vagina. Can women have vagina implant?

I know some women go for operation to reconstruct their vaginas...see

Sad, but true!

We men respect you women so much and suck all those things we find it them gross just because we understand what women are going through and still going down there as lick them. So women should appreciate that we do not discuss and laugh about your vaginas and boobs and we still love and apreciate other things you do for us. 

Therefore women have to RESPECT MEN with small penises and we will keep on respecting women with gross, shrunk vaginas and boobs!!! If we will start talking about them,I bet women will never want a man to look their vaginas anymore.

I am blessed to have XXL penis, but I am talking on behalf of all men having small penises. Is not their fault same as women with ugly vaginas...not their fault as well! Luckily my wife got everything pretty. 

For any man out there who have small penis, don't get offended by the laugh of some women. Be confident as you can still satisfy your women by manning up, be dominant plus be creative and unselfish in bed. Be a good lover and still will make a woman go wild. Guarantee!

We men know some women have their issues down there as well, but we are trying to be nice and adore them. If they knew the truth...


----------



## RandomDude

LOL @ this thread, 10 pages even! Heh

Anyways, you ladies have to admit it, size DOES matter in a way - you do need some size to at least feel each thrust + 'friction' (very bad word I know but you know what I mean lol).


----------



## Syrum

AniversaryFight said:


> WE ALREADY KNOW!
> 
> 
> Have you thought that some women have ugly vagina, shrunk with ugly lips. Women vagina differ so much, some are pretty some are gross. What can you do with the XXL vagina. Can women have vagina implant?
> 
> I know some women go for operation to reconstruct their vaginas...see
> 
> Sad, but true!
> 
> We men respect you women so much and suck all those things we find it them gross just because we understand what women are going through and still going down there as lick them. So women should appreciate that we do not discuss and laugh about your vaginas and boobs and we still love and apreciate other things you do for us.
> 
> Therefore women have to RESPECT MEN with small penises and we will keep on respecting women with gross, shrunk vaginas and boobs!!! If we will start talking about them,I bet women will never want a man to look their vaginas anymore.
> 
> I am blessed to have XXL penis, but I am talking on behalf of all men having small penises. Is not their fault same as women with ugly vaginas...not their fault as well! Luckily my wife got everything pretty.
> 
> For any man out there who have small penis, don't get offended by the laugh of some women. Be confident as you can still satisfy your women by manning up, be dominant plus be creative and unselfish in bed. Be a good lover and still will make a woman go wild. Guarantee!
> 
> We men know some women have their issues down there as well, but we are trying to be nice and adore them. If they knew the truth...


This post has me annoyed. Women are scrutinized so much, and also portrayed in magazines and porn in a very different way to the average woman. There are men and women out there who don't even know what a vagina is supposed to look like. I have read about men getting "grossed out" about a woman's vagina because they didn't know what they had seen in porn wasn't representative of the majority of vaginas.

Women are all too aware about men's preoccupations with their figures, their boobs and how tight their vaginas are supposed to be. 

I see things written in the media about it all the time, and one thread about d!ck size is upsetting.

Try living in a woman's world every single day.


----------



## woodstock

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Guess it depends on the size of the bucket.
> 
> I'm covered...


Would have had to be that 19 kids and counting chick :rofl:


----------



## woodstock

AniversaryFight said:


> WE ALREADY KNOW!
> 
> 
> Have you thought that some women have ugly vagina, shrunk with ugly lips. Women vagina differ so much, some are pretty some are gross. What can you do with the XXL vagina. Can women have vagina implant?
> 
> I know some women go for operation to reconstruct their vaginas...see
> 
> Sad, but true!
> 
> We men respect you women so much and suck all those things we find it them gross just because we understand what women are going through and still going down there as lick them. So women should appreciate that we do not discuss and laugh about your vaginas and boobs and we still love and apreciate other things you do for us.
> 
> Therefore women have to RESPECT MEN with small penises and we will keep on respecting women with gross, shrunk vaginas and boobs!!! If we will start talking about them,I bet women will never want a man to look their vaginas anymore.
> 
> I am blessed to have XXL penis, but I am talking on behalf of all men having small penises. Is not their fault same as women with ugly vaginas...not their fault as well! Luckily my wife got everything pretty.
> 
> For any man out there who have small penis, don't get offended by the laugh of some women. Be confident as you can still satisfy your women by manning up, be dominant plus be creative and unselfish in bed. Be a good lover and still will make a woman go wild. Guarantee!
> 
> We men know some women have their issues down there as well, but we are trying to be nice and adore them. If they knew the truth...


Have you ever looked at your sack? Have yet to see one I would call appealing LMAO

As for size? Honestly.. the g-spot is JUST inside so to be TOO short would have to involve an actual birth defect. From what I can observe, the size of a man's peeper is far less important (outside of some good jokes) to women than the size of a woman's boobies are to men!

fair is fair... I also have yet to speak to a woman who in all honesty has had "too small" only "too big" which is a cpmfort issue. Personally I have had from pencil peeper to congo, and nothing mattered till I hit congo, TOO MUCH HAHAHA

We have to face the boob issue every stinking day, and the figure issue, and the weight issue and the grey hair issue OMG just watch 10 minutes of commercials, we face a nonstop attack on our self esteem!!! You guys HAVE to be able to handle a little bit of jabbing or else the truth the real balls in life are ovaries


----------



## Halien

Syrum said:


> This post has me annoyed. Women are scrutinized so much, and also portrayed in magazines and porn in a very different way to the average woman. There are men and women out there who don't even know what a vagina is supposed to look like. I have read about men getting "grossed out" about a woman's vagina because they didn't know what they had seen in porn wasn't representative of the majority of vaginas.
> 
> Women are all too aware about men's preoccupations with their figures, their boobs and how tight their vaginas are supposed to be.
> 
> I see things written in the media about it all the time, and one thread about d!ck size is upsetting.
> 
> Try living in a woman's world every single day.


Syrum,

You have an excellent point, in my opinion. As a father of a daughter, I saw life from a completely different perspective. 

Many of us bring our own personal hurts, or maybe bragging, into these types. I think the real issue to some was only that it was a thread in the men's forum, yet dominated by women. Not suggesting that its a problem for me.


Personally, I'm just bothered more by double standards and assumptions we make. Like, how we tend to assume that the motives of women in such topics always tilt to the pure side, whereas men tilt to the lecherous side. Maybe thats the actual case, but we forget that such a thread could cause pain to some guys based on things that have happened in their past, just like with women. For instance, the assumption that every young guy uses a ruler?? Seriously, not all of us base our existance on the movie Porkies. More guys than you would know have faced embarrassing memories at the hands (or mouths) of male or female abusers. So, it just comes across as shallow.


----------



## AFEH

My perception is that women are the worst critics of their own bodies! What my wife saw in the mirror about her body was very different to what I saw!

Bob


----------



## woodstock

Halien said:


> Syrum,
> 
> You have an excellent point, in my opinion. As a father of a daughter, I saw life from a completely different perspective.
> 
> Many of us bring our own personal hurts, or maybe bragging, into these types. I think the real issue to some was only that it was a thread in the men's forum, yet dominated by women. Not suggesting that its a problem for me.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm just bothered more by double standards and assumptions we make. Like, how we tend to assume that the motives of women in such topics always tilt to the pure side, whereas men tilt to the lecherous side. Maybe thats the actual case, but we forget that such a thread could cause pain to some guys based on things that have happened in their past, just like with women. For instance, the assumption that every young guy uses a ruler?? Seriously, not all of us base our existance on the movie Porkies. More guys than you would know have faced embarrassing memories at the hands (or mouths) of male or female abusers. So, it just comes across as shallow.


Everybody is going to take certain jokes differently and there will always be a small group that take it personally. That said... There is an option not to look, and humor, even if off colour, is the fantastic thing!

I hardly think any woman thinks ALL men base their value on where they land on a ruler, but jokes have to start somewhere right? And is it shallow OF COURSE it's cheap humour!

Bodies are funny, and how we look at them is funny, and farts ARE funny too. Being able to laugh is important... it's better than not laughing, and turning into a self hating lump. (which, BTW is far more likely to happen to women... we are more likely to become cutters, have eating disorders and suffer from body dismorphic disorders). 

the male dominated world throughs a lot more at us than at men, and so we fight back with humor. Would you rather we take over and see what happens when men become the objectified ones? Franky, I don't think the population would make it. Given what we face on a day to day basis, the world is lucky we are not the ones who like to play with guns and blow stuff up!!!!


----------



## woodstock

AFEH said:


> My perception is that women are the worst critics of their own bodies! What my wife saw in the mirror about her body was very different to what I saw!
> 
> Bob


Very true, but that self hate comes from an onslought of media images making us think we are not good enough. Remember, what you see in advertising, the models and such, literally represent a mutation. 3% of the population, yet THAT is what we are forced to compare oursleves to. It takes a crap load of energy every day to resist the comparison!!!


----------



## Syrum

Halien said:


> Syrum,
> 
> You have an excellent point, in my opinion. As a father of a daughter, I saw life from a completely different perspective.
> 
> Many of us bring our own personal hurts, or maybe bragging, into these types. I think the real issue to some was only that it was a thread in the men's forum, yet dominated by women. Not suggesting that its a problem for me.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm just bothered more by double standards and assumptions we make. Like, how we tend to assume that the motives of women in such topics always tilt to the pure side, whereas men tilt to the lecherous side. Maybe thats the actual case, but we forget that such a thread could cause pain to some guys based on things that have happened in their past, just like with women. For instance, the assumption that every young guy uses a ruler?? Seriously, not all of us base our existance on the movie Porkies. More guys than you would know have faced embarrassing memories at the hands (or mouths) of male or female abusers. So, it just comes across as shallow.


Yes I agree, and I have not made fun of any bodies size. in fact i think men are very critical of their size, and any woman who would say mean things to their SO's about their bodies or penis's or whatever are cruel. 

I just find it hypocritical and non productive to drag women's bodies into it and talk about how ugly their vaginas are or that they are too "loose" due to child birth. 

Why not ask for the thread to be moved? 

Moreover perhaps it was put here to highlight men's insecurities and get them to lighten up on women? get them to think about the way they treat women and view them daily because it can also be done to them and for some it doesn't feel so nice.


----------



## woodstock

Seriosly, how many men have posted in these forums about the woman's weight as opposed to the other way around? Are we to think that all the men are just in the perfect shape? LOL

this thread is not nearly as mean, or agressive as the average weeknight sitcom is against women on so many levels


----------



## Syrum

woodstock said:


> Seriosly, how many men have posted in these forums about the woman's weight as opposed to the other way around? Are we to think that all the men are just in the perfect shape? LOL
> 
> this thread is not nearly as mean, or agressive as the average weeknight sitcom is against women on so many levels


Also very true. Women overlook Physical imperfections far more often then men do. Statistically speaking men marry women who are far more attractive then they are.


----------



## woodstock

All I know is I lose sympathy for anyone upset by a thread as insanely hysterically funny as this one, after I stepped on the scale yesterday and flipped over a few pounds!!!!! WTF!!

Ya, and it sucks that no matter what I do, outside of extensive skelatal seugery, I will never be what is considered in emagery as the indeal woman, nor will I ever look as good as I would like in clothing since anything with style is designed more for the mutant than for the average woman!!!!

Geez, guys can where jeans and tees, and are they worrying if they got the right cut for their bodies? the the shirt is long enough to cover the muffin top, yet short enough to cute? Do they have to try on bras till they find the one that puts real boobs reshaped after breastfeeding where the fakies sit even without support?

I wonder how many boys will be shocked as sh*t one day when they discover that when a woman with real boobs lies back, the twins don't stay point up to the ceiling like they do on baywatch!!!


----------



## AFEH

woodstock said:


> Very true, but that self hate comes from an onslought of media images making us think we are not good enough. Remember, what you see in advertising, the models and such, literally represent a mutation. 3% of the population, yet THAT is what we are forced to compare oursleves to. It takes a crap load of energy every day to resist the comparison!!!


But we’re talking about personal relationships here? Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder. And it’s far more to do than how a woman looks.

Bob


----------



## Trenton

I'm just waiting for AniversaryFight to get himself banned.

The thread was really funny and light until...

I think this penis map should, by all accounts, make most men feel very good about themselves. Did any of the men really believe that 3.8 inches was an average penis size anywhere or that 5 inches was the average penis size in the United States?

Let's face it, men struggle with penis size and bedroom performance issues I get it. 

Does it compare with the normal amount of physical wear and open ridicule that is faced by women every day? No.

Soooooo...
Any man with even a little bit of empathy for a mother/wife/daughter in his life should be aware of this and should be able to put the ruler down for a moment and realize women aren't nearly as judgmental of the penis as men are and placing a 100% negative (AND NOT FUNNY!) thread about how horrible women's bodies are is pretty disgusting.

So next time you, AniversaryFight, have to vent your sexist crap, make sure it's funny!


----------



## AFEH

woodstock said:


> Geez, guys can where jeans and tees, and are they worrying if they got the right cut for their bodies? the the shirt is long enough to cover the muffin top, yet short enough to cute?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha! I’m old school. My son’s partner works for a “men’s magazine”. I can’t believe what I see and read in it. Posers all over the place and as many cosmetics as any woman (well that’s probably stretching it a bit). And there’s articles about “matching accessories” and the like and does this go with that. The latest issue looks like a gay magazine. It’s the “great feminisation of man”!
> 
> Bob


----------



## woodstock

I always laugh at the performance anxiety of men simply bacause YA unless you have a birthdefect, it's gonna work, at least I have never heard ANY woman say it was too small.... maybe we just don't think that way, but yet men, even those in love, will often have that notion that plastic boobies might just be better.

I don't mind a "how ugly is your vajayjay" thread, simply because ya know what? I have pulled out the mirror and no, it aint' quite as elogent and beutiful as a Georgia Okeefe representation (wish to hell it was HAHA) but then again... boys, have you ever checked out your sack? HAAAAA Seriously, there is a raw chicken skin thing going on HAAA that said... I do, on occasion, eat the skin 

lighten up folks, what's funny is funny! Who truthfully doesn't giggle at a good fart or laugh at that mysterious smell in the room HAAAA

Our bodies ARE funny HAAAAAA Don't be afraid of it, laugh at it! take heart that god has a hell of a sense of humour!


----------



## woodstock

AFEH said:


> woodstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, guys can where jeans and tees, and are they worrying if they got the right cut for their bodies? the the shirt is long enough to cover the muffin top, yet short enough to cute?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha! I’m old school. My son’s partner works for a “men’s magazine”. I can’t believe what I see and read in it. Posers all over the place and as many cosmetics as any woman (well that’s probably stretching it a bit). And there’s articles about “matching accessories” and the like and does this go with that. The latest issue looks like a gay magazine. It’s the “great feminisation of man”!
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I have to say, the young men I see at the mall crack me the hell up... but... I wonder how many of them will carry such sillyness into adulthood (at least those that don't continue to frequent the trendy bars of the local city pretending they are too pretty HAAAA)
> 
> Sorry, but I don't ever plan on fighting a man for mirror time or make up space... call me old skool, but if you can't get done shaving and brishing your teeth in under ten minutes, you are WAY to metrosexual for me
Click to expand...


----------



## greenpearl

woodstock said:


> I always laugh at the performance anxiety of men simply bacause YA unless you have a birthdefect, it's gonna work, at least I have never heard ANY woman say it was too small.... maybe we just don't think that way, but yet men, even those in love, will often have that notion that plastic boobies might just be better.
> 
> I don't mind a "how ugly is your vajayjay" thread, simply because ya know what? I have pulled out the mirror and no, it aint' quite as elogent and beutiful as a Georgia Okeefe representation (wish to hell it was HAHA) but then again... boys, have you ever checked out your sack? HAAAAA Seriously, there is a raw chicken skin thing going on HAAA that said... I do, on occasion, eat the skin
> 
> lighten up folks, what's funny is funny! Who truthfully doesn't giggle at a good fart or laugh at that mysterious smell in the room HAAAA
> 
> Our bodies ARE funny HAAAAAA Don't be afraid of it, laugh at it! take heart that god has a hell of a sense of humour!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I remember that one time I made everybody shocked by saying my varjayjay is as pretty as my face! 

NG told me to wear lip stick there, and Trenton told me she and her friends had a good laugh, I am sure you were one of the friends! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Syrum

Trenton said:


> I'm just waiting for AniversaryFight to get himself banned.
> 
> The thread was really funny and light until...
> 
> I think this penis map should, by all accounts, make most men feel very good about themselves. Did any of the men really believe that 3.8 inches was an average penis size anywhere or that 5 inches was the average penis size in the United States?
> 
> Let's face it, men struggle with penis size and bedroom performance issues I get it.
> 
> Does it compare with the normal amount of physical wear and open ridicule that is faced by women every day? No.
> 
> Soooooo...
> Any man with even a little bit of empathy for a mother/wife/daughter in his life should be aware of this and should be able to put the ruler down for a moment and realize women aren't nearly as judgmental of the penis as men are and placing a 100% negative (AND NOT FUNNY!) thread about how horrible women's bodies are is pretty disgusting.
> 
> So next time you, AniversaryFight, have to vent your sexist crap, make sure it's funny!


Lolz :iagree:


----------



## greenpearl

Trenton said:


> I'm just waiting for AniversaryFight to get himself banned.
> 
> The thread was really funny and light until...
> 
> I think this penis map should, by all accounts, make most men feel very good about themselves. Did any of the men really believe that 3.8 inches was an average penis size anywhere or that 5 inches was the average penis size in the United States?
> 
> Let's face it, men struggle with penis size and bedroom performance issues I get it.
> 
> Does it compare with the normal amount of physical wear and open ridicule that is faced by women every day? No.
> 
> Soooooo...
> Any man with even a little bit of empathy for a mother/wife/daughter in his life should be aware of this and should be able to put the ruler down for a moment and realize women aren't nearly as judgmental of the penis as men are and placing a 100% negative (AND NOT FUNNY!) thread about how horrible women's bodies are is pretty disgusting.
> 
> So next time you, AniversaryFight, have to vent your sexist crap, make sure it's funny!


I thought we were having a great time making fun of ourselves!

Didn't expect this to happen! 

What a shame!


----------



## woodstock

greenpearl said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I remember that one time I made everybody shocked by saying my varjayjay is as pretty as my face!
> 
> NG told me to wear lip stick there, and Trenton told me she and her friends had a good laugh, I am sure you were one of the friends!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


HMM I use color by number eyeshadow... maybe I should invent color by number vajayjay liner? Would have to be waterproof I would thing... But does the lip liner go towards the inner or outer and WTF kind of brush would you need for mascara? Thinking in my lazy winter months and horse brush might do it HAAAAAA 

Geez, now I am gonna want to paint a face down there just to see what the SO says later... hmmm washable crayola marker maybe :rofl:


----------



## woodstock

Wait... just thought of something, I wonder if I am talented enough to wink HAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Syrum

woodstock said:


> HMM I use color by number eyeshadow... maybe I should invent color by number vajayjay liner? Would have to be waterproof I would thing... But does the lip liner go towards the inner or outer and WTF kind of brush would you need for mascara? Thinking in my lazy winter months and horse brush might do it HAAAAAA
> 
> Geez, now I am gonna want to paint a face down there just to see what the SO says later... hmmm washable crayola marker maybe :rofl:


:rofl: Well let us know how that goes and how suprised he was.


----------



## greenpearl

woodstock said:


> Wait... just thought of something, I wonder if I am talented enough to wink HAAAAAAAAAA


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

At least up and down................................................


----------



## greenpearl

Hey, it just crosses my mind, 

Is there any way we can make our vajayjay pink! 

Men love young pink vajayjay so much!


----------



## woodstock

Ummm, depending on how my mood goes for the day, I just might, and will consider getting the camera phone shot of his expression when gets his first look. Will have to do some practice on the whole wink thing, but I think it can be done HAAAAAA 

Now, since i am no longer in the lazy winter months, I need to fashion a false eyelash..... HAAAAAAAAAA Got too much of a whoopi goldberg bald face thing going on there now 

And pink... hmm or should I just text a "what's your favorite color" and hope that marker in the box isn't dried up?

OR... 101 uses for manic panic?


----------



## greenpearl

Seriously, 

In Taiwan and China, some women go and have their lips done red permanently, they don't need to wear lip stick anymore. Same thing with their eye brows! They have their eye brows done permanently! 

But if they fail, it looks really fake and ugly. 

I don't know if women can have their vajayjay done pink permanently!


----------



## woodstock

greenpearl said:


> Seriously,
> 
> In Taiwan and China, some women go and have their lips done red permanently, they don't need to wear lip stick anymore. Same thing with their eye brows! They have their eye brows done permanently!
> 
> But if they fail, it looks really fake and ugly.
> 
> I don't know if women can have their vajayjay done pink permanently!


Who wants permanent? Why not go with a mood changing kind of paint HAAA could you imagine..

If's it's red you are welcome in, watch out for the cold blue though, might be a night where you want to back off and just cuddle HAAAAAAAAA :rofl::rofl:

I know there are mood rings, but that would only work for him (and his mood is usually pretty evident) but for me? given that I am not poking any holes in my places.... every changing crayola colors will have to do... wonder if I can get rich on a vajayjay make up line?


----------



## Trenton

woodstock said:


> Who wants permanent? Why not go with a mood changing kind of paint HAAA could you imagine..
> 
> If's it's red you are welcome in, watch out for the cold blue though, might be a night where you want to back off and just cuddle HAAAAAAAAA :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I know there are mood rings, but that would only work for him (and his mood is usually pretty evident) but for me? given that I am not poking any holes in my places.... every changing crayola colors will have to do... wonder if I can get rich on a vajayjay make up line?


Like Oh My God...You Are So Gross!


----------



## woodstock

Trenton said:


> Like Oh My God...You Are So Gross!


Ya well, I am not showing my boogies to anyone, so I still have some competition on that :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

YouTube - Plants that go bad - hilarious video of nature

something for you guys to laugh!


----------



## Draguna

Shake the thread went sour. Was quite fun. But really, men think about boob jobs? The only thing I thought about boobjobs in my life is that they will make breasts lose that magic soft kneadable feeling. No go for me. Ps.... Noooooo on the vajayjay paint, oh god please no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reachingshore

Apparently anal bleaching creams are used to lighten up the color of labia and surrounding areas. The holy grail of all pinks


----------



## Runs like Dog

All I can say is that there's going to be a whole generation of kids who are way uglier than their surgically enhanced parents. And when those parents get old, it's going to look stupid when they have 20 year old bewbs and a 40 year old face on a 75 year old body.


----------



## greenpearl

Draguna said:


> Shake the thread went sour. Was quite fun. But really, men think about boob jobs? The only thing I thought about boobjobs in my life is that they will make breasts lose that magic soft kneadable feeling. No go for me. Ps.... Noooooo on the vajayjay paint, oh god please no.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No vajayjay paint??????????


OK Ok Ok Ok.............................


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

Runs like Dog said:


> All I can say is that there's going to be a whole generation of kids who are way uglier than their surgically enhanced parents. And when those parents get old, it's going to look stupid when they have 20 year old bewbs and a 40 year old face on a 75 year old body.


Actually I don't like any kinds of plastic surgery. 

I like natural beauty! 

I am getting older, I start to show age, but what a big deal, just natural process!


----------



## Trenton

woodstock said:


> Ya well, I am not showing my boogies to anyone, so I still have some competition on that :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I do have some weird desire to show my snot after blowing my nose. I admit it! :smthumbup:


----------



## Conrad

Trenton said:


> I do have some weird desire to show my snot after blowing my nose. I admit it! :smthumbup:


It is helpful to take note of the color.


----------



## Syrum

greenpearl said:


> Actually I don't like any kinds of plastic surgery.
> 
> I like natural beauty!
> 
> I am getting older, I start to show age, but what a big deal, just natural process!


I have an aunty who is in her 60's and is very wealthy and has had a lot of plastic surgery. I can't say she looks young, and she doesn't look old but she sure does look freaky and weird now.


----------



## greenpearl

Syrum said:


> I have an aunty who is in her 60's and is very wealthy and has had a lot of plastic surgery. I can't say she looks young, and she doesn't look old but she sure does look freaky and weird now.


Michael was one example too. 

He used to look handsome at his young age actually, but then he just destroyed himself by being obsessed with it. 

People who have had a lot of plastic surgeries look freaky and weird. All those artificial stuff just doesn't look natural. They are not happy with their appearance, they want to pursue perfection. But let's face the reality, there is no perfection.


----------



## bloupbloup

*Re: World Map of Penis Size HOAX*

Somebody made a youtube video about it saying it is an hoax. 
It is an hoax because there is no existing average erect penis size figures for many countries. There is no enough data to create such a map. 

It is explained here.
YouTube - ‪debunking the World map of The Penis Size Worldwide hoax‬‏


----------



## Entropy3000

The US statistics were actually an average of men's penis size and women's clitoris size. This is because total equality between the sexes has been achieved in the US since the Clinton Administration.


----------



## bobdc

greenpearl said:


> He said he didn't measure his! Do you believe that?
> 
> I doubt it!
> 
> :rofl:


LOL!!! Lies 
all men measure 
how can we not measure? it is just so tempting


----------



## Runs like Dog

Off in the far corner of the map where it says "Thar be dragons"


----------

